# 'Ask the DNR' to air on WNMU-TV Channel 13 on Thursday, Nov. 1



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Oct. 26, 2012

"Ask the DNR" returns to WNMU-TV Channel 13 in the Upper Peninsula Thursday, Nov. 1, at 8 p.m. Eastern Time. The show will focus on the deer hunting seasons and hunting regulations.

The hour-long program features a panel of Department of Natural Resources employees taking questions from viewers who call in during the live show to 800-227-9668. Questions are answered live on the show; any questions not answered before the end of the episode will be answered by phone call to the viewer.

Thursday's special deer hunting episode will feature conservation officer Kyle Publiski from Chippewa County; wildlife biologist Dave Jentoft from Sault Ste. Marie; deer specialist Ashley Autenrieth from Gaylord; and deputy public information officer Debbie Munson Badini from Marquette.

The episode is sponsored by the U.P. Whitetails of Marquette County.

"Ask the DNR" is produced five times a year on WNMU-TV 13, the public television station in Marquette. It is aired live on public television stations throughout the Upper Peninsula and northeastern Wisconsin and typically replays the following day at noon. Please consult local television listings to confirm replay times for the program.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------

